# 2011 BBC proms Verdi's requiem for sale anywhere?



## wijnands (Jan 24, 2012)

Somehow I missed it, probably was away on business.

A friend just send me a link to the whole thing on youtube. Totally blew me away, love this version. Sadly all I can find anywhere is a few mediocre rips from iplayer. Does anyone know if it's on sale anywhere?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think so - you have interesting tastes though; I thought the soprano was dreadful.  Solti for eternity for me.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I don't think so - you have interesting tastes though; I thought the soprano was dreadful.  Solti for eternity for me.


I'm surprised the soprano gets a mention while the mezzo does not. 
Oh, and I also believe that this version is not released commercially.


----------

